# Ram Mount??



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anybody know which ram mount works well with a Humminbird 788Ci? I am going to be installing it within the next week or so and would like to look into using a ram mount. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat21402&hasJS=true


----------

